# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  PayPal

## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá amigos,  :Olá:  

Gostaria de vos colocar uma questão:

É completamente seguro colocar o nº de cartão de crédito no PayPal?

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

É tão seguro como colocares o teu  no banco acho eu... Com a quantidade de gente que tem lá o cartão metido deve facturar mais que qualquer banco português. Deixarem que alguma coisa acontecesse era matar a galinha dos ovos de ouro.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas
Nunca tive problemas e ja fiz muitas compras no Ebay com esse metodo de pagamento, alias so faço compras com esse metodo de pagamento. Para alem disso ainda têm seguro caso tenhas algum problema...

cumprimentos

Rúben

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Há mais de 1 ano e meio que trabalho com o PayPal nunca tive problemas.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas pessoal,  :Olá:  

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas  :SbOk:  , assim já me sinto mais à vontade para por lá o cartão.

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

ao fim de 3 anos não tive nenhum problema.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pago e recebo, sem problemas á vários anos  :SbOk3:

----------

